# Java EE 6 Tutorial



## sirius76 (24. Okt 2011)

Liebe Community

Per Zufall bin ich auf ein Super Tutorial gestossen auf
der Website JoFre.de | Just another WordPress site

Die Tutorials fndet ihr hier:
Java EE 6 Tutorial - Jonas Freiknecht 2011

Hier wird alles Schritt für Schritt auf Deutsch anhand von Videos erklärt über 
MySQL, Entity Relationen, Servlets, Beans, JPA, Glassfish Applikationsserver…usw

Ich hatte immer meine Zweifel etwas anhand von Videos zu lernen, aber diese Tutorials sind wirklick
der absolute Hammer und ich habe schon sehr viel gelernt.

Viel Spass

Über einen Kommentar würde sich der Author sicherlich freuen, damit er auch motiviert ist,
das Tutorial zu beenden.


----------



## bronks (13. Dez 2011)

Soweit war das Tut ganz nett. Ich schau mir sowas ganz gerne an, weil man da oft nette Ideen aufschnappt. 

Seit fast 2 Monaten ist es da leider immer ruhiger geworden.


----------



## bronks (8. Jan 2012)

Wieder mal ein Tut, welches in der Anfangsphase verreckt ist.


----------

